# Roll vellum



## reekae (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello, My boss decided to buy a roll of vellum because it's cheaper but I am unable to get it to work in our EPSON ARTISAN 1430 printer. When it's done printing the artwork it just keeps pulling the roll through the printer (because it's looking for the end of the sheet). He insist there has to be a setting on the printer or software to make it stop after the image is printed. The other issue is that there's no way to cut or back the vellum back it out. I told him that it WON'T work because the printer wasn't made for this but he is insistent that there must be a hack out there. Can someone tell me either YES it's possible or NO it's not so I can move on.  Thanks.


----------



## Phinque (Jun 27, 2012)

I always cut what I need from the roll and place it in my 1430. I don't think the 1430 has a cutter so your going to have to cut it before or after anyway. I buy the 13" by 100' roll and use a straight edge to cut what I need. I save all the leftover cuts and always can use it for smaller prints.


----------



## reekae (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks. That's what I have been doing but he wanted to make sure there wasn't some way to keep it all on the roll.


----------

